# Geocaching



## Intro (9. Juli 2015)

Hi ich betreibe seit 2011 Geocaching womit ich auch wieder vermehrt aufs radln gekommen bin.
Nun bin ich viel öfter mim fahrrad unterwegs und fals ich dann mal doch das Navi dabei habe ges auch mal mit fahrrad zum cachen.

Gibt es hier noch mehr Memba die am cachen sind oder seht ihr es garnicht als sport an?


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (21. Juli 2015)

Geocachen nur mal zu Fuß. Sport ist das ja eher nicht, außer die Kletterdinger oder so.
Du kannst ja mal einen Multi legen. Distanz mit Zeitbeschränkung. Dann fängt der Sport an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (21. Juli 2015)

Erlaube mir die Frage, was soll dabei Sport sein?
Der Weg dahin oder was? Ich stufe das eher so als Motivation ein sich zu bewegen um ein wenig Abwechslung zu haben.
Einkaufen ist ja auch nicht gleich Sport nur weil ich zum Supermarkt laufe. Es sei denn ich sprinte hin und schleppe 4 Kisten Wasser wieder schnellstmöglich zurück.


----------



## Toronto (8. September 2015)

Kann schon ne Form von Sport sein.
Je nachdem wie intensiv man das betreibt.
Gibt auch Caches die körperlich anstrengend sind. Teils nur mit Ausrüstung zu schaffen (Klettern, tauchen, ...).

Cache auch hin und wieder gern.
Manchmal auch als Tagestrip mit diversen Kilometern auf dem Rad.

In jedem Fall ist man draussen und in Bewegung, das ist in jedem Fall besser als die Alternative, nämlich drinnen sein und stumpf abhängen. 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## ventizm (9. September 2015)

naja... ein eigenständiger sport ist das cachen sicherlich nicht, aber lässt sich super mit dem biken verbinden.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (11. November 2015)

Intro schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch mehr Memba die am cachen sind oder seht ihr es garnicht als sport an?



Hallo, ich bin seit den aller ersten Jahren beim Geocachen... 
Nun aber recht selten, da es doch zu viel geworden ist bzw. die Cacher "komischer" werden.
Früher ging es noch um Bewegung an der Natur und ums nicht gesehen werden beim loggen.
Heutzutage sehe ich viele, die nur nach schnellen Punkten gehen, also mit dem Auto bis vor den Cache fahren und ja nicht viel laufen.

Ich habe noch einige Multis liegen, einer wird max. 1x pro Jahr aufgesucht.... warum? Tja, ca. 12 km Wanderung! ;-)
Dann habe ich noch einige T5´er liegen.... alles andere habe ich aufgegeben. 

Aber wenn wir im Urlaub sind, dann laden wir uns oft noch die Caches aufs Garmin....so spart man sich den Reiseführer!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Dezember 2015)

Geh auch ab und zu cachen. Am liebsten die Multis, oder Wandercaches. Fehlt nur leider meistens die Zeit dazu.
Wenn wir im Urlaub sind, hebe ich auch schon mal Tradis und verbinde diese für mich zu einer Radtour.
@Sauerland-Guide : Es gibt wirklich viele "komische" Cacher, und auch viele, die mit Autos im Wald rumgurken, weil sie bloss keinen Meter zuviel laufen wollen


----------



## Toronto (4. Dezember 2015)

Schrecklich!
Solche Leute sind für mich keine echten Cacher, sondern nur Statistikpusher. 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## buzakei32 (7. September 2016)

Geocachen nur mal zu Fuß. Sport ist das ja eher nicht, außer die Kletterdinger oder so.

____________________________________________
contre angle


----------



## Abike12 (10. August 2017)

Hab es nie gemacht, würde ich aber gerne mal ausprobieren. Klingt ja schon mega spannend


----------

